# Resident /citizen



## kintyrebrian (Aug 16, 2010)

Sorry if this has been asked before but is there a difference between being a citizen and/or a resident and if so what are the advantages of either. My wife and I are thinking of moving permanently to Cyprus having had a house here since 2006.We have stayed in Cyprus pretty much every year for 2 to 6 months, We are both in our 70's so obviously need to have access to the health system.

Any information on how we should proceed (which depts.,forms,documents are involved)
would be greatly appreciated.

wILLthe fact we have a house in Paphos assist with our application.

Thank you


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum!

Cyprus Citizenship, if you qualify for it, means that you will be granted a Cypriot passport and the right to permanently reside in Cyprus or any other EU27 country and to have the protection of any EU country you visit as you will be an EU citizen. You would also have all the rights and responsibilities of all Cypriot nationals. Although clearly not applicable to you, those of conscription age would be subject to National Service for 2 years. The UK and Cyprus allow dual citizenship. If you hold dual citizenship, there may be some tax implications which you could find a downside.

It is unlikely, given your current age and circumstances, that you would wish to go down the Cyprus Citizenship route, although some UK Expats do so. However, in most instances you need to have lived here for 7 years to qualify. Many Chinese and Russians, however, go down this route in order to travel freely in the EU but in their case it usually means spending a large amount of money on property here (the so-called Golden Passport).

Residency gives you the right, although you retain your UK citizenship, to reside in Cyprus but only here - not in any other EU27 country. You would need to move here before 31 Dec 20 in order to qualify for the MEU1 (Registration) which may be granted after 90 days of residence. MEU1 holders are allowed to leave Cyprus for up to 90 days with the right to return. The MEU3 (Permanent Residence) which you may have seen Forum members refer to, may be granted after 5 years residence. MEU 3 holders may leave Cyprus for up to 2 years with the right to return. However, both MEU1 and MEU3 are essentially for EU citizens and as the UK leaves the transition period on 31 Dec 20, they will be replaced by a biometric ID type Card from 1 Jan 21.

You can find information about the MEU1 including the application form here:

CIVIL REGISTRY AND MIGRATION DEPARTMENT - Migration Section


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi kintyrebrian

There is some confusion around the MEU1 Registration Certificate:

1. You can apply for a MEU1 as soon as you arrive on the island (there is no need to wait for 90 days as suggested). The law requires that you apply within four months of your arrival in the Republic.)

2. The validity of a MEU1 shall not be affected by temporary absences not exceeding six months a year, or by absences of a longer duration for compulsory military service or by one absence of a maximum of twelve consecutive months for important reasons such as pregnancy and childbirth, serious illness, study or vocational training, or a posting in another Member State or a third country.

Regards,


----------



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi Nigel,

Glad you clarified the meu1 criteria , we were due to return home at the end of March but due to the crisis our flight was cancelled and it looks like it will be the beginning of May before we can get back home, so will be four months away from home.
Re

John


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

nhowarth said:


> Hi kintyrebrian
> 
> There is some confusion around the MEU1 Registration Certificate:
> 
> ...


Nigel,

I agree with your para 1 above, and although not wishing to contradict your para 2, do you have a reference or is it a typo? I believe that what you have stated as MEU1 actually refers to MEU3 (See para 2 of my link below, which goes on to state in para 3: *“Once acquired, the right of permanent residence shall be lost only through absence from the Republic of Cyprus for a period exceeding two consecutive years”)*.

There is little or no information to be found on official Cyprus government websites regarding the difference between the MEU1 and MEU3 as far as the right to reside in Cyprus is concerned. Both confer the same right of residence. It’s worthy of note that regardless of which one is held, both documents will be replaced by a single biometric ID card with effect from 1 Jan 21 as proof of residence.

CIVIL REGISTRY AND MIGRATION DEPARTMENT - Migration Section


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi David_&_Letitia

Your correct - apologies. I got the information from article 11 of the EU directive where it was referring to 'Validity of the residence card' [MEU3].

I've heard about the residence card - but I heard there would be two. One for those with retained residency rights (got their MEU3 before end of transition period) and one for those who get their MEU3 after transition period. (I don't really see the point of having two different cards??)

Regards,


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi David_&_Letitia

Your correct - apologies. I got the information from article 11 of the EU directive where it was referring to 'Validity of the residence card' [MEU3].

I've heard about the residence card - but I heard there would be two. One for those with retained residency rights (got their MEU3 before end of transition period) and one for those who get their MEU3 after transition period. (I don't really see the point of having two different cards??)

Regards,


----------



## kintyrebrian (Aug 16, 2010)

Not sure if I thanked you at the time for your reply. Apologies if I didn't. The virus disrupted my plans but hoping to be over middle of August to begin residency application using MEU1/MEU3 forms. Is residency granted based on how long I have stayed continuously on the island i.e do we HAVE to lived here for 5 years? Does the fact we have had a house here for 14 years count for anything? I can produce electricity /cytanet bills /bank statements going back 14 years.Could that be construed as proof of continuous residency ? Is it an easy enough process to apply for residency or should we employ a solicitor/advisor. Sorry for being pain in the a**e


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Kintyrebrian

When you arrive here, you'll need to apply for a MEU1 - see CITIZENS OF THE EUROPEAN UNION (MEU1).

As long as your application's in by the end of the brexit transition period (31 Dec 2020) you'll be OK.

After 5 years you can apply for permanent residency (MEU3).

Regards,


----------



## kintyrebrian (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks Nigel.On the application form they ask for proof of a "comprehensive health insurance plan" but also imply the EHIC qualifies.We have the card ok but wonder if we need additional private insurance.
Also wondering if ownership of a house for 14 years counts for anything?
Feel free to tell me to b****** off if I'm an nuisance


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Yes - you'll need private health insurance (these another post on here somewhere with details of a company offering a low-cost policy that's acceptable to the authorities.) The EHIC cannot be used.

Sorry to say house ownership doesn't count for anything.

Regards,


----------

